# Orchestral short in E minor



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Funtitled

The opening bars (thankfully) aren't the best bits of the piece.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

very cool stuff, but i would consider adding some variation during the oboe solo portions. otherwise i like this a lot. a very whimsical feeling.


----------



## Pawelec (Jul 14, 2015)

How about changing oboe to cor anglais for some flavour? The orchestra goes piano for the solo, it would have no problem to get through.


----------



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

dzc4627 said:


> very cool stuff, but i would consider adding some variation during the oboe solo portions. otherwise i like this a lot. a very whimsical feeling.


I feel like that would banalize the solo portion given the piece lenght.



Pawelec said:


> How about changing oboe to cor anglais for some flavour? The orchestra goes piano for the solo, it would have no problem to get through.


That's the first thing I tried, it didn't work very well (at least as far as the synths I was using go).


----------

